
AI Claims “Flawless Victory”, Undefeated in Digital Dogfight with Human Pilot - pazrul
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/35888/ai-claims-flawless-victory-going-undefeated-in-digital-dogfight-with-human-fighter-pilot
======
adolph
"In theory, theory and practice are the same. In practice, they are not."

At some level an AI fighter plane becomes a missile that delivers missiles.
Its key advantage is that it can utilize the complete performance envelope of
the vehicle, withstanding G forces and sensor input greater than the human
can. That is part of winning but not the entirety of it.

[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2018/04/14/theory/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2018/04/14/theory/)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232307)

